# Lost Werner Sherpa at Filter Plant Take out



## Tbauer (Mar 29, 2004)

*Found Paddle near Filter Plant take-out*

Can you give a a better discription of the paddle, and where I might have found it?

I tried calling your number, but got a recording that it was not valid.

- Tim - 970-481-6628


----------

